# Check out these tanks.



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I want these tanks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PWwD7zzMOWE
I'm going to be trying to set up a nano tank. I'm thinking that I'll try one of these aquascapes. What do you think and which one would you choose?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those would be good tanks for you....there are no fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

At least I can keep plants. All of your 10 gallons are full of air and I'm not even gonna mention the rest!


----------



## Cichlid Dude (Mar 25, 2012)

I like pretty much all of them BM. Cool video, bro!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I saw it on SAS's website.


----------

